# Giant Centipede Bite Experiences?



## Jason Bourne (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello to everyone out there in the invert-loving arachnoboard community! New guy here. I figured a good way to break the ice would be to ask a question that has been weighing on my mind for a while now. Roughly four years ago, I was at a Repticon (reptile show) in Atlanta, GA, and I nearly purchased a Giant Vietnamese Centipede. Right as I handed over the mula, the attendant for the booth I was at started explaining how unbearably painful the bite was, and said how if I were to be unfortunate enough to catch a fang or two, that I should just lay down for about six to eight hours, and ice it, as the venom is so potent and the creature so uncommon that not even an ER could give me anything for it. In addition to that, his friend next to him chimed in and started talking about how it's considered among the most painful bug-bites/stings on the planet, and how I would be able to feel the pain in the bone. Nope. I kindly apologized, said that I had no idea about the pain level associated with an accidental bite, and said it wasn't for me. 99% of the time, I thoroughly research my potential specimens, but that little tidbit slipped through net. My question to you kind folks of arachnoboard is, what are your experiences or knowledge regarding such bites? I would love to hear a first-hand account of such an experience,or someone who knows someone who did, as I love the look, size and activity level of these beautifuly-terrifying creatures, and I would like to come to a conclusion on whether it's over-exaggerated and this creature would be something I could enjoy, or if it's bite really is worse than that of a gunshot wound(yes, I have read that before). PS, im a noob to this forum, so if any of you mods feel this belongs in a different section, feel free to move my post.
Thanks in advance for all replies - Rooney

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Mar 5, 2016)

While I myself don't keep them or know anyone who keeps them, the site has a bite reports section where people log their experiences with different venoms, and with some digging you could probably find something there.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 5, 2016)

For starters, this thread belongs under Myriapods.  I don't own any Giant Vietnamese Centipedes, but they're definitely on my 'to do' list.  From what I've read, the bite descriptions you got are pretty accurate.  I'm one who regards all invertebrates as non-handling pets, no matter how venomous they are.  As long as you follow responsible husbandry habits and don't get tagged, I don't see what the problem is.  Some folks just like to scare you with war stories.  Do what you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 5, 2016)

Never bitten/tagged/stung in 25 years of hobby except for a true spider as a very "here add the f-word" drunk and stupid Italian children (there's a bite report available here).

Don't know, lol. I will receive soon a _Scolopendra subspinipes_ as my first Scolopendra (i know, not the best choice) from my Italian breeder buddies (was one of them, but for T's only, back then prior to 2003).... already i have made a no "papillon" escape proof with cross (and moist substrate!) full ventilation enclosure but no way son, no chance with those demons lol 

Only a fool, seriously, would handle those IMO (even if i'm against handling *always*, no matter the venom potency, only for the respect to give to the animal btw i work with "Genics" and "Chaco's" the same way i work with African Baboons T's, a "rose hair" deserve the same respect as a fast as light 'Pokie' IMO).

Hope my two decades (and a bit more) experience with high strung NW/OW T's will help me lol otherwise loads of  & etc
Bit of a solace at least, those are perfectly legal to own here in the boot lol, unlike Arachnids.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Mar 5, 2016)

Sarkhan42 said:


> While I myself don't keep them or know anyone who keeps them, the site has a bite reports section where people log their experiences with different venoms, and with some digging you could probably find something there.


Will do. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Jason Bourne (Mar 5, 2016)

Introvertebrate said:


> For starters, this thread belongs under Myriapods.  I don't own any Giant Vietnamese Centipedes, but they're definitely on my 'to do' list.  From what I've read, the bite descriptions you got are pretty accurate.  I'm one who regards all invertebrates as non-handling pets, no matter how venomous they are.  As long as you follow responsible husbandry habits and don't get tagged, I don't see what the problem is.  Some folks just like to scare you with war stories.  Do what you want.


Sorry about that, I just reviewed the forums and low and behold, I seem to have went right passed it. I consider myself an opportunistic-occasional-handler for species and sub-species that will allow for such. For example, if my red knee is wandering around near the entrance to her enclosure, I will once every couple of months let her walk on to my hand and just examine her for a few minutes. With that said, even if I were to keep such a specimen as a viewing-only specimen, accidents are always possible, such as escapes (I don't see how that would be even close to likely, however...) God forbid that guy got loose in my home, I don't believe I could ever sleep in there again... xD


----------



## Jason Bourne (Mar 5, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Never bitten/tagged/stung in 25 years of hobby except for a true spider as a very "here add the f-word" drunk and stupid Italian children (there's a bite report available here).
> 
> Don't know, lol. I will receive soon a _Scolopendra subspinipes_ as my first Scolopendra (i know, not the best choice) from my Italian breeder buddies (was one of them, but for T's only, back then prior to 2003).... already i have made a no "papillon" escape proof with cross (and moist substrate!) full ventilation enclosure but no way son, no chance with those demons lol
> 
> ...


I have been in the hobby now for over 18 years, and I have had my fair share of pinches and knicks, and actual bites from herps, but never a sting/venomous bite from any inverts yet.  However, unlike yourself I have never had the pleasure of owning many high-strung specimens so I can only guess at how I would fare.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 5, 2016)

Jason Bourne said:


> I have been in the hobby now for over 18 years, and I have had my fair share of pinches and knicks, and actual bites from herps, but never a sting/venomous bite from any inverts yet.  However, unlike yourself I have never had the pleasure of owning many high-strung specimens so I can only guess at how I would fare.


Strange ;-) according to your username you should been a badass lol (just joking man).

Don't know  NEVER owned a Scolopendra. I started the hobby as a Slayer fan teen in 1992 with T's, ended up having high strung, fast, potent venom T's as well... but never a Scolopendra.

Am i prepared? Am i not? Lol who knows, i think yes but... because in  life there's always a "but" to consider


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeah, centipedes are not good handlers, they are skittish and can be aggressive and overall I would never hold one. I'm the kind of guy who will occasionally hold my tarantula, and I like holding all of my inverts, but in my eyes centipedes are not good for handling. So that being said, as long as you didn't handle it, I wouldn't worry about the bite. Overall it seems the bites from these can be quite painful, but not worse than a gunshot or anything.


----------



## Lucanus95 (Mar 6, 2016)

I've been bit by Scolopendra mutilans before while I was flipping rocks in South Korea. An adult specimen was hiding under the rock I grabbed and it tagged me when I grabbed it by accident. The bite wasn't too painful (about as painful as Centruroides hentzi sting) but it made my entire hand swell up almost 1.5 times its original size, and it lasted for more than an hour until my parent decided to take me to the hospital and give me a shot. Considering the fact that Scolopendra dehaani gets much bigger than S. mutilans I would expect the bite to be worse.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks for everyone's replies. Very welcoming. And most importantly, it gave me perspective regarding my decision on whether I should aquire this specimen. And for the time being, I have decided it's probably not a good fit for me. Who knows what the future holds, my opinion on owning an incredibly painful myriapod might change.
    -Jason


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 6, 2016)

This is the video that sold me on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 10, 2016)

As long as you don't handle them you should be safe. Be aware that centipedes, as a group, are among the most aggressive bugs in the hobby - however, their bad reputation is still exaggerated. As long as you have a secure enclosure, and remember to close the lid after misting/feeding, you should be fine.


----------

